# internal tuner question



## jpatsy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, I just bought a new Samsung LN40A550 that the sells rep said had an internal tuner. He said I'd literally just plug it in and turn it on and it'd find the local HD stations and I'd be able to watch them. Unfortunately, this hasn't happened. It does the scan, but doesn 't find any stations. I don't currently have cable at all, is that a prerequisite? Do you need a cable at least plugged into the wall even if you don't get service? Or did the salesman oversimplify?

Thanks so much for your help. I (obviously) have no idea about this stuff.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

jpatsy said:


> Hi, I just bought a new Samsung LN40A550 that the sells rep said had an internal tuner. He said I'd literally just plug it in and turn it on and it'd find the local HD stations and I'd be able to watch them. Unfortunately, this hasn't happened. It does the scan, but doesn 't find any stations. I don't currently have cable at all, is that a prerequisite? Do you need a cable at least plugged into the wall even if you don't get service? Or did the salesman oversimplify?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help. I (obviously) have no idea about this stuff.


You should have an input labeled antenna in. You should be able to simply hook up a set of rabbit ears to receive Over The Air broadcast.


----------



## rynning (Jan 29, 2007)

An antenna would help. I don't know if "rabbit ears" would be effective since I'm using a "big" one the DirecTV guy installed in my attic. I'm sure others can elaborate, but you don't need an "HD antenna" to get HD over the air.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You might want to go to a site like antennaweb.org to see what sort of antenna you'll need, but you will likely need something. Take a look at older homes in your area... see what the roof antennas look like. If they're very elaborate, you may need one of those, but for a lot of people a $30 cheapie works great.


----------

